# UFC 95: Sanchez vs Stevenson



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

UFC 95 will feature a match up between our newly crowned champ, Shamrock-Ortiz and Ape City . Stay tuned for more information
​ 


> -Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Stevenson
> -Josh Koscheck vs. Paulo Thiago
> -Nathan Marquardt vs. Wilson Gouveia
> -Chael Sonnen vs. Damien Maia
> ...




Card will be put together after all picks have been turned in. The deadline for this event will be February 18th, check back then to see who your fighting



* Main Event*
Shamrock-Ortiz (6-1) vs Ape City (4-2-1) 
*
Main Card*
AmRiT (5-1-1) vs e-thug (4-3) 
The Legend (5-1-1) vs yorT (4-3)
MalkyBoy (4-3) vs bail3yz (3-2)
Judoka (3-2-1) vs Steph05050 (3-4) 
Walker (3-4) vs ThaFranchise (2-0)
D.P. (1-0) vs Davisty69 (1-1) 


*Prelims*
wafb (1-2) vs eric2004bc (1-2)
pliff (1-2) vs FunkYou (1-6) 
Wise (0-1) vs Tyzzler (0-1)
DJ Syko (0-1) vs Ebc Kyle (0-2)
mattandbenny (0-3) vs BhamKiD (2-2)
 H-Deep (0-0) vs cdnbaron (0-0)


*Fighters get injured and have to pull out of fights all the time, it is YOUR responsibility to send in your updated picks if that happens. You can only change your pick for a fight if the fighters change.*



*ALL PICKS NEED TO BE POSTED OR PM'D NO LATER THAN February 18th OR YOUR OUT OF THIS EVENT* *AND WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE. IF YOU SIGNED UP AND DON'T SUBMIT YOUR PICKS IT ALSO COUNTS AS A LOSE.


*Winnings for this event

Main Event winner will receive: 5000 vBookie points
Main Event loser will receive: 2000 vBookie points
Main Card winners will receive: 1500 vBookie points
Prelim winners will receive: 1000 vBookie points

*Signed Up
*Shamrock-Ortiz
Walker
ThaFranchise
yorT
D.P.
bbjd7
Ape City
Steph05050
Wise
Tyzzler
Dj Syko
e-thug
MalkyBoy
FunkYou
Ebc Kyle
WarHERO
Davisty69
eric2004bc
Darkgecko
Judoka
bail3yz
The Legend
H-Deep
AmRiT
cdnbaron
BhamKiD
wafb
pliff
mattandbenny


​


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I decided since AmRiT was champ for so long I'd give someone else a chance at the title shot this time around. Sorry AmRiT, win another one and you can get another crack at the title.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Put me on the undercards- I'm 3-4 and sucking terribly but I just signed on with Team Jackson so I will be back- dammit it!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Im in


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up need to get another win.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm definitely in after my awesome debut...but I gotta ponder over my picks for a while for this one before I decide what I'm doing.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh yeah as you can see I decided not to do the Fight Night since it is only 3 days before this one and that wouldn't be enough time to get ready. I also thought this would be a better card to do


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know how the hell I'm going to decide for this card, there are so many fights on this that I think can go either way.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I beat Wafb so I guess I'm not retiring but idk I lose this one and I probably will walk away.

But I'll give it another go.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I want to thank all my fans for the support. It has been a wild ride, and I am thankful that after a four fight win streak I get a crack at the new champ. 

I have faced S-O once before; he was the better man that night, but I hope to show that I have come a long way since then. I am going to outwork him with my riddum, and once he gets a taste of the new Ape, he won't be coming back for seconds.

I am ready for him. He isn't ready for me.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Dp


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Sign me up.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Dp


Yes?


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I'm in, still looking for a W


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Oh yeah as you can see I decided not to do the Fight Night since it is only 3 days before this one and that wouldn't be enough time to get ready. I also thought this would be a better card to do


The thread for the fight night says it's Feb 7th, did it get changed?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yes?


hahahaha...this must happen a lot to you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> hahahaha...this must happen a lot to you.


Lol, everytime I double post, I just want to quickly put dp, but I know that would just confuse everyone lol.

Hey Tyzz..sttop dping! :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i need someone easy just to get me back on top...so give me toxic lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyzzler said:


> The thread for the fight night says it's Feb 7th, did it get changed?



Yeah I was tired and don't know what I was thinking, but anyways, I'm skipping Fight Night and doing ufc 95. I must have thought it said the 17th



bbjd7 said:


> I beat Wafb so I guess I'm not retiring but idk I lose this one and I probably will walk away.
> 
> But I'll give it another go.


Shut your mouth fool, you quit when I say quit which will be never


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Sign me up, theres no way i can do as bad as the last event.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, sign me up, if ya thought I was scary at 94, wait til ya see me at 95!


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in see if i cant start climbing the ranks


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up I guess but fast thinking I might not be suited to this comp.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm down.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Well, since I didn't get a reminder for 94, I guess I'll have to stay on top of these things. Damn you SNS for making me be accountable for my own stuff 

Oh, count me in BTW.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

im in, i want Funkyou, he seems to be loosing alot and i need a win lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Well, since I didn't get a reminder for 94, I guess I'll have to stay on top of these things. Damn you SNS for making me be accountable for my own stuff
> 
> Oh, count me in BTW.



My bad man, did you ever actually sign up, because I send out reminders by looking at that list.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> My bad man, did you ever actually sign up, because I send out reminders by looking at that list.


I won my matchup for UFC 93. Unless I am mixing this up with a different pick em league  

It's no big deal, your not my dad and it isn't your job to remind me. Just giving you shit 

Edit* I get you now, no I never signed up for this event, but I asked you after UFC 93 if you were going to send out reminders to sign up again. That is what I meant. Like I said, no worries.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

oh I forgot, my bad. Set a reminder on your phone lol.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> oh I forgot, my bad. Set a reminder on your phone lol.


ive always wonderd, who is that in ur avvy? and what the hell is that other woman doing? it looks like shes spazzing out or something :laugh:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> im in, i want Funkyou, he seems to be loosing alot and i need a win lol


Sounds good to me. Anyone else on a losing streak and wants to turnm it around let me know and you can go against me next time.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> ive always wonderd, who is that in ur avvy? and what the hell is that other woman doing? it looks like shes spazzing out or something :laugh:


I was going to do something but kept looking at your avatar(mmmm boobs)

oh I will sign up!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

eric2004bc said:


> ive always wonderd, who is that in ur avvy? and what the hell is that other woman doing? it looks like shes spazzing out or something :laugh:


I thought that was a dude staring at her lol, is it a woman. I don't know who it is by the way


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> I thought that was a dude staring at her lol, is it a woman. I don't know who it is by the way


lol i think its a woman, might be a guy:confused02:
anyone else know if its a woman or a guy? lol
i was hoping the woman with big bazokas was a pornstar lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I started filling out the signed up but I'll finish it tonight


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I assumed it was a 14 year old boy staring at her big boobs in awe.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I assumed it was a 14 year old boy staring at her big boobs in awe.


Lol, that's what I thought, that's what it looks like anyway.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

i want it. im still pissed that I lost at 94


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm in I miss my title already. If MLS signs up and doesn't bitch out I want him.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

The Legend said:


> If MLS signs up and doesn't bitch out I want him.


The guy has a losing record. He is strictly undercard now.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> lol i think its a woman, might be a guy:confused02:
> anyone else know if its a woman or a guy? lol
> i was hoping the woman with big bazokas was a pornstar lol


Funny enough when I was showing my brother pictures and he saw your avatar, he knew who it was haha.

I will find out, I can't remember.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Judoka said:


> Funny enough when I was showing my brother pictures and he saw your avatar, he knew who it was haha.
> 
> I will find out, I can't remember.


lol i think the 1 in my avvy is called katie or somin


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

hey, can you guys sign me up please, thanks


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> lol i think the 1 in my avvy is called katie or somin


It's Kate from Kate's Playground 

Sign me up, I will get my title back, you're lucky to have ducked my S.O.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Now that I've kinda learned how things work, I pity the fool who draws me this time, what can I say, I'm empathetic like that.

Is anybody else looking forward to seeing Stefan 'the 270 lb toothpick' Struve make his debut? I can't wait to see the kid fight, I've heard good things about him, too bad he's being thrown to the lions against Dos Santos.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm coming up like a C-Class Shooto Fighter. Count me in. Amateur hour is over.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Is it true that Neil Grove is now fighting Mike Ciesnolevicz and that there's an 11th fight added in Evan Dunham vs Per Eklund?? That's what mmaplayground is now saying.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

hell...sign me up. I'm still pissed that i went 8-2 on my picks for 94 and still lost cause Judoka fought the fight of his life!:dunno:


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Heck yeah, just ordered my first UFC tickets, I get to witness the beating I'll be putting on somebody first hand at 96


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm in, eventhough BBJD7 beat me, I have a slight suspicion that he was heavily greased when we fought.:thumb02:


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

wafb said:


> I'm in eventhough BBJD7 beat me, I have a slight suspicion that he was heavily greased when we fought.:thumb02:



I bet if you ask around Matt Hughes can confirm that too, well atleast in the two fights he beat Hughes


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

BhamKiD said:


> hell...sign me up. I'm still pissed that i went 8-2 on my picks for 94 and still lost cause Judoka fought the fight of his life!:dunno:


I went well for once.:thumb02:

I am hoping it happens again but that's stretching it...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

God it was hard to pick for this event.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Fights added and changed so make sure to update your picks if you already sent them in


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wafb said:


> I'm in, eventhough BBJD7 beat me, I have a slight suspicion that he was heavily greased when we fought.:thumb02:


We can face again at UFC 95 with rash guards if you want.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> We can face again at UFC 95 with rash guards if you want.


Rash guards make my nipples hard, so that's a no. How about a gi instead?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Sign Me Up Please


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wafb said:


> Rash guards make my nipples hard, so that's a no. How about a gi instead?


Sure but you have to throw your GI jacket off in the middle of the fight so I can get the Knockout.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, so the Etim fight has changed apparently. Please update your picks if you've sent them in already....

Terry Etim vs Brian Cobb


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

AmRiT said:


> Sign me up, I will get my title back, you're lucky to have ducked my S.O.


And you are unlucky, because after you lose your next fight, you probably won't get a title shot ever again.

It's all downhill for you, from here.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Screename, smae result for Cobb/Etim.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, my pick for the new Etim fight is the same as the old as well


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

My pick for the Etim fight has stayed the same also.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Looks like the Shannon fight was scrapped.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?sl...es_Gugerty_off_UFC95&prov=mmajunkie&type=lgns

I've been away for a week, though, so you guys probably knew that.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

People better get there picks in soon, there is only one day left and only half have done so


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be doing my picks tonight. I will be stuck in lonely hotel room and will have to do something to fill in time before the hookers arrive.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah i'll also get my picks in tonight


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Well I chose less decisions than ever before. Very nervous about my picks, more so than usual. 

This is a big rematch for me. S-O took me out once before, but I am here to prove that I deserve this.


Don't blink during our fight, you may miss S-O hitting the mat and only see my hand being raised.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea these fights were really hard to pick for.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm pretty confident about the winners, it's the finishes I'm concerned about, should be better than my last performance atleast tho


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

So the Gugerty fight was scratched? Dang I didn't realize that, I was pretty confident on that fight.

Also, is there any way to watch the undercard fights live at 8:00 EST?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

This event is a make or break fight for me. This losing streak ends here!!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> So the Gugerty fight was scratched? Dang I didn't realize that, I was pretty confident on that fight.
> 
> Also, is there any way to watch the undercard fights live at 8:00 EST?


I don't think so, but I really, really hope someone proves me wrong and there is lol.



ThaFranchise said:


> I'm pretty confident about the winners, it's the finishes I'm concerned about, should be better than my last performance atleast tho


Ya I only chose 2 decisions. I usually have 4-6. So either this is going to be a very exciting card, or I am about to get whomped on.

I just kept looking at the matchups and thinking "no way this is going to decision". 

It actually got me really pumped for the card when I realzied how much potential for lots of juicy subs there is.

I really wanna see the undercard.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I like the way Affliction plays all the undercards live 2 or 3 hours before the ppv event, I'd say it can't be too long before the UFC adopts this, there are way too many exciting undercard matchups now that people want to see.

I agree completely with the "there's no way this is going to a decision" thing, I thought that on just about all of these fights as well, but ended up talking myself into putting down 4 decisions, just because of how few decisions I picked last time and how many actually happened.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> I like the way Affliction plays all the undercards live 2 or 3 hours before the ppv event, I'd say it can't be too long before the UFC adopts this, there are way too many exciting undercard matchups now that people want to see.
> 
> I agree completely with the "there's no way this is going to a decision" thing, I thought that on just about all of these fights as well, but ended up talking myself into putting down 4 decisions, *just because of how few decisions I picked last time and how many actually happened.*


Yup, that is exactly what worries me. Usually when I am on the fence regarding the outcome of a fight I choose the decision. 

It always worked out well for me before, but this fight is for the title; it's time to go gusto!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I just took the Gugerty fight off of everyones picks


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not remotely confident of my pick. Th losing streak is set to continue.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> I am not remotely confident of my pick. Th losing streak is set to continue.


im not very confident with my picks either, i had a good debut but from there its been a down hill struggle


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> im not very confident with my picks either, i had a good debut but from there its been a down hill struggle


I seem to remeber you calling me out. Is that still the case? if so can you please set it up SNS?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Do we have a fight card yet?, I need to go 5-3, I'm like Jardine with my inconsistency.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> Do we have a fight card yet?, I need to go 5-3, I'm like Jardine with my inconsistency.


I think people have till the end of the day to hnd in picks before the fight card is set up.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in, just in time by the looks of it, picks on their way


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

S-O is cutting it close for a title defense, less than 4 hours left


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't you worry about me, I sent them in a few hours ago.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> I seem to remeber you calling me out. Is that still the case? if so can you please set it up SNS?


its on like donkey kong


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Don't you worry about me, I sent them in a few hours ago.


Just making sure b/c your name was still black. By the way, what would happen if the champ didn't turn in his picks in time, would the contender face a new replacement opponent for the interim belt or what?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Tyzzler said:


> Just making sure b/c your name was still black. By the way, what would happen if the champ didn't turn in his picks in time, would the contender face a new replacement opponent for the interim belt or what?


the rules for a normal fight are if you dont hand in your picks its counts as a lose on your record and you dont get to fight, i thnk it would work the same for a champion fight, but i think theyd get a new challenger in


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've lost 4 straight- I freely admit- I'm greasing for the fight. Phil Nurse is in my corner with a vat o' Vasoline, I'm taking an oil bath prior to the fight and I'm using the grease off the last pig that Matt Hughes just molested to ensure victory.

Also I will be using Keith Hackney and Cheick Kongo styled ball shots to my opponent at will.

Whoever is matched up with me I hope they are brass because I will watch the Nutcracker before my fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

MalkyBoy said:


> Do we have a fight card yet?, I need to go 5-3, I'm like Jardine with my inconsistency.


I will have the card up sometime mid day tomorrow. 



Tyzzler said:


> Just making sure b/c your name was still black. By the way, what would happen if the champ didn't turn in his picks in time, would the contender face a new replacement opponent for the interim belt or what?


If a champ ever fails to turn their picks in, then the current challenger will go up against whoever the champ fought in their last fight. If that person didn't sign up then I'd just choose someone else to fight for the belt


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn me and Walkers picks are basically identical


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck everybody


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

ME to eric2004bc said:


> I seem to remeber you calling me out. Is that still the case? if so can you please set it up SNS?


You no love me no more?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn, a stern test in Amrit...we have pretty much the same picks, should be a barnburner of a fight!

Amrit I respect what you've done in this organization but come saturday be prepared to dine in hell!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Looks like the champ and I only disagree on 1 fight.

WAR MARKHAM! THIS IS FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE (forum) WORLD!

HARDY GONNA LET YOU DOWN S-O, OH YEAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry if you guys wanted certain fights, but you gotta remind me when you send in your picks. There is way to much to remember


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Only joking SNS. I will let Plff have a win before giving eric one.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Mattandbenny...i hate to make you 0-4, but it's gotta be done.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn I forgot to send in my picks my bad.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damnit I jus realized Walker was the one who is greasing and gunning for my ballz. I'll have to rely on the nipple tweak, or maybe a headbutt, she's gonna be a dirty one boys don't miss it!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Pliff I remember what it was like to be 1-2. I would tell you what it is like to be 1-3 but you'll find out yourself come Saturday night.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

BhamKiD said:


> Mattandbenny...i hate to make you 0-4, but it's gotta be done.



Haha i dont think so, this is the first time ive known/understood about the rankings of how confident you are for the bouts, before i was listing them in the order the fights happen. I'm feeling it, back up to 1-3 i think. Pretty similar picks, just the rankings of confidence, so i think its a win for me


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Dang, me and wise have a lot of different picks, i love that, I was hoping that my big upset pick w/ Sonnen pulling out a decision wouldn't be the only pick my opponent had different.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Damnit I jus realized Walker was the one who is greasing and gunning for my ballz. I'll have to rely on the nipple tweak, or maybe a headbutt, she's gonna be a dirty one boys don't miss it!


That's right buddy! It's obvious our fight will be close so you better wear a cast-iron cup to protect yourself. In the clinch- knees to the groin. Standing up- inside leg kicks that go too high. On the ground- punches, knees, elbows and even some attempted head-butts to the package. I wanna make Keith Hackney proud during this fight. :thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright Lengend, we battle. The only fight we picked different was the grove fight, other than that pretty similar except the finishes.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Damn I forgot to send in my picks my bad.


I was hoping for a rematch. Eddie Bravo showed me a nice finishing move I wanted to try on you.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

DJSyko, you suck.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Any words from the (soon to be former) champion of MMA forum?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Looks like the champ and I only disagree on 1 fight.
> 
> WAR MARKHAM! THIS IS FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE (forum) WORLD!
> 
> HARDY GONNA LET YOU DOWN S-O, OH YEAAAAAAAAH!


I'm glad it's on this fight. 

Hardy by decision is almost a cert, unlucky. And it's my 3rd pick, very happy about that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Only way Markham will take it is with an early KO. So i won't say I am feeling super confident, but I still have a chance.

No betting on the champ and contender this time SNS?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I forgot, sorry, should have reminded me earlier. I've been working and it slipped my mind


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hey no worries man, the only thing I am sweatin is Markham vs. Hardy.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> You no love me no more?


dont worry FunkYou i'll just beat u down next time :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn Davisty, I didn't wanna be the one to give you a losing record, but...I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Damn Davisty, I didn't wanna be the one to give you a losing record, but...I gotta do what I gotta do.


The fat lady hasn't even begun to sing yet


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> The fat lady hasn't even begun to sing yet


Well my mom is right here, and she's singing loud and clear!

Oo..wait...


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone, do you "yanks" get the fights live at noon too?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaFranchise said:


> Good luck everyone, do you "yanks" get the fights live at noon too?


Good luck man, and us over here watch it at 9pm.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

O yea, apparently Sportsnet over here is gonna put the main card on live, heres hoping.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Good luck everyone, do you "yanks" get the fights live at noon too?


Live at noon???? So they're already over?


EDIT: Dang, just found it online, already missed 3 fights, marquardt fight is just starting


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol not everyone lives in the eastern time zone


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Undercards are done Tyzzler.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Tied up w/ me and Wise down to 2 fights. We're both identical on the Sanchez fight and both have hardy, he has 2 possible confident pts so all I need is a KO or rd 2 ending in the Hardy fight


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I need Markham to win.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Pretty sure I caught Walker wit an early headbutt, and have taken it.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Hell yeah, got my first win HARDYS THE MAN!!!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahh man think ive lost again. Had very similar picks, both got 8 out of 10. I did better on the rounds and method of win, but he did better on the rankings of confidence. Gonna be a close one.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I want to know if Amrit is mates with Neil Grove or something?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Ahh man think ive lost again. Had very similar picks, both got 8 out of 10. I did better on the rounds and method of win, but he did better on the rankings of confidence. Gonna be a close one.


Yea everyone was pretty close I think


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like I may have actually won for a change. Easily my best performance I think.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

god i got killed......i cant win shizz anymore....i was once on top but im in a MAJOR slump


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Good fight. I have almost certainly lost. I shall fall into the soothing arms of tequila and then begin tommorow, my return to glory.

Congrats to you S-O, you have beaten me twice now, and you are a deserving champ.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damnit, I believe I may have lost this one. That's two losses in a row now


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

It all came down to the confidence pts in my matchup, actually sent the order w/ my picks this time and it gave me the win

7/8 for my top 8 picks, only missing my 4th pick w/ Koscheck (who I'm so glad got beat)

When will scores be posted?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

As soon as SNS gets hear, which I hope is soon...me and Amrit had one hell of a fight last night, and its gonna be a razor thin decision!


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

e-thug said:


> As soon as SNS gets hear, which I hope is soon...me and Amrit had one hell of a fight last night, and its gonna be a razor thin decision!


I have you and Amrit down at 143 - 152 you

If anybody else wants to know there score just ask lol i had a lot of free time on my hands last night and did all the scores on excel, i think they're all accurate


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha ur intense man, I wouldnt mind knowing wat you have me and Walker down for.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> I have you and Amrit down at 143 - 152 you
> 
> If anybody else wants to know there score just ask lol i had a lot of free time on my hands last night and did all the scores on excel, i think they're all accurate


Can you post the scores for me and D.P.? Just want to know who won (though I'm not that confident considering Kos getting raped)


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

SO	159 Ape City	141

Amrit	143 e-thug	152

yorT	126 The Legend	165

bail3yz	142 MalkyBoy	132

Steph 05050	110 Judoka	148

ThaFranchise	152 Walker	141

Davisty69	103 D.P.	115

eric2004b	125 wafb	152

pliff	156 Funk You	168

Wise	120 Tyzzler	123

DJ Syko	151 EBC Kyle	113

mattandbenny	142 bhamKiD	135

H-deep	149 cdnBaron	146

those are the scores that I have down, I just did it in my head going down the rows so it could be off by a little bit, I'm pretty good w/ numbers though so I don't think it is : )


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Dope thanks alot man


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ah ****


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Well that blows... Stupid Koscheck.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Who's next? 

Ain't nobody going to call me out?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My guess is Legend gets a rematch, or E-thug gets the shot. AmRit would have had it if he won, but got ktfo.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn it! I break one of my knuckles on an illegal ball shot on ThaFranchise's brass nads and I still lose! Seriously what is the world coming to when an honest to goodness self-admitted cheater who lubes up with more KY Jelly than a porn star in a bukkake scene and uses illegal groin strikes in a fight can't win? 

Where's the justice people?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Underneath the limp body of Markham, that dummy.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Walker said:


> Damn it! I break one of my knuckles on an illegal ball shot on ThaFranchise's brass nads and I still lose! Seriously what is the world coming to when an honest to goodness self-admitted cheater who lubes up with more KY Jelly than a porn star in a bukkake scene and uses illegal groin strikes in a fight can't win?
> 
> Where's the justice people?


Great scrap man, I look forward to a rematch down the road once my balls are back from the shop.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

stupid Grove, lol, the fatty shouldve KO'd Cies.. w/e with ease...

The next UFC I am actually going to give my Picks a bit of thought, I am going to beat my Record of 180, watch and see


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I'm going to have a hard time picking fights for the next event, since it's the first one I'll be attending, I'll be reluctant to choose any decisions just b/c I'll be hoping for a lot of exciting finishes.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, had to work today...

FOTN: Malkyboy vs bail3yz & Wise vs Tyzzler
KO of the Night: Judoka (147) vs Steph05050 (100)



































Wise, you failed to turn in your updated pics so you were one fight short which cost you the win.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyzzler said:


> SO 159 Ape City 141
> 
> Amrit 143 e-thug 152
> 
> ...



I think your doing your math wrong lol. You actually lost, but you lucked out cause Wise didn't turn one pick in which cost him one point on each confidence score.

Everyone please check your scores for mistakes that I may have made


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for another event SNS


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Who's next?
> 
> Ain't nobody going to call me out?


I'll call you out. I want to prove to the world that having a losing record means sweet *f*anny * a*dams.:thumb02:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn you Terry Etim. Cost me the win by 10 seconds. Minor setback in my debut. I blame Joe Rogan talking about how well I looked in the opening minutes. He cursed me too.

I will be back, and I will climb the ladder until there is no more ladder left to climb.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just so you guys know, I will not always determine fights based on records. It wouldn't be fair for the same few people to always get a title shot. I might go down the ladder and choose someone that is on a good winning streak or something. Activity is always a big plus. If you guys come in here and play everytime and actually participate in the trash talking and such then I might give you a title shot sooner than I would someone with a better record than you. MLS might not ever play, but he was entertaining with his trash talking and interviews lol.


FunkYou looks to be improving, I consider you the Clay Guida of the league. You put on awesome fights, but you just can't get the win most of the time. Your total points is proof of that.

Steph, what happened?? You were like one win away from a title shot, not your like 3 loses in a row lol

AmRiT seems to of hit a snag. Stop focusing on your movie career and take training seriously

ThaFranchise is having a nice start going 3-0 in his first 3 fights


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Great I go from 3-0 and a title fight to 0-5 to a stepping stone for good up and coming fighters like ThaFranchise. Is there a WEC like JV division or perhaps a women's division, as long as it's not Cyborg, to join? 

I really need to get my lost swerve back.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I think your doing your math wrong lol. You actually lost, but you lucked out cause Wise didn't turn one pick in which cost him one point on each confidence score.
> 
> Everyone please check your scores for mistakes that I may have made


I think I know what I was doing wrong, I was giving me and others points for Method and Rd. even when the correct fighter wasn't chosen, I thought you got points for those categories regardless if you picked the right winner, I'm pretty sure that's what I had wrong lol and yeah I was wondering if Wise would get the points for that Baron selection

EDIT: yeah I went back and checked and when I subtracted pts for method and rd. when the correct fighter wasn't picked, the scores were the same as the official ones


WISE: That's what happens, take a fight too lightly, neglect training, look past an opponent, make the smallest little mistake and I'll capitalize all day long...all that matters is that I stepped into the ring and found a way to win (a trend that will continue from now on) As Cies said yesterday, give me any fighter, any division, and I'll take em' out. If you're ever going to get matched up w/ me you better hope it's soon, b/c with each fight that's just more experience. SNS was a very worthy welcoming opponent, beat my ass and made me determined to never let that happen again. 

I just wanna give a quick shoutout and express my gratitude to Shamrock-Ortiz for hanging on to my belt while I learn the ropes. Again, I don't care who it is, I'll fight anybody, I wanna be called out, anybody willing?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

wow... I thought I was going to lose.. close one


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> I think I know what I was doing wrong, I was giving me and others points for Method and Rd. even when the correct fighter wasn't chosen, I thought you got points for those categories regardless if you picked the right winner, I'm pretty sure that's what I had wrong lol and yeah I was wondering if Wise would get the points for that Baron selection
> 
> EDIT: yeah I went back and checked and when I subtracted pts for method and rd. when the correct fighter wasn't picked, the scores were the same as the official ones
> 
> ...


A lot of people consider me a gate keeper. I'll take you on if you wish and think you can compete at a higher level.:thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i think im slowly becoming the next funkyou


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, this event really screwed me over. All my picks except Sanchez and Maia were second guessed. But I know UFC 96 is gonna be my breakout event. I WILL BE BACK!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't drop below .500, damn this sucks...


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

wafb said:


> A lot of people consider me a gate keeper. I'll take you on if you wish and think you can compete at a higher level.:thumb02:


Heck yeah, I'd love the opportunity, although my point total from the last couple events wasn't that "high level," I think I can, and would like to compete at a higher level. What do we do just send in the matchup w/ our picks?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

GET IN THERE!!!

A win and a dominting win as well with th highest poin total (I think). I have given you losers enough of a head start now its time for the era of The Funk to begin!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I think a title shot is in order :thumb02:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn EBC Kyle, i whipped your ass boy! lol.

am pleased i got such a good win this time round, especially after an awful performance last time.

ps. Damn i forgot about the whole putting the fights in order of confidence thing, i would of had a lot more points if remembered, at least i got the W though.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I lost by a point well done Bail3yz. Thats me 4-4 Oh yeah The Dean of Mean of the pick em league, thats me


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i think im slowly becoming the next funkyou


And Funkyou not only won, he got the highest score. What is this, bizarro world. That would explain my performance.



FunkYou said:


> GET IN THERE!!!
> 
> A win and a dominting win as well with th highest poin total (I think). I have given you losers enough of a head start now its time for the era of The Funk to begin!


I knew you would be a contender one day, I saw the potential from day one. It was your funkiness that inspired me to fight with my breakdancing style.



MalkyBoy said:


> I lost by a point well done Bail3yz. Thats me 4-4 Oh yeah The Dean of Mean of the pick em league, thats me


My record is starting to look that way too.


It may have been a dissapoiting loss, but I don't feel shame. I am proud to have fought a hard fight, and lose to a better fighter. He beat me at my own game. I thought if anyone pulled out the KO it would be Markham, but Hardy pulled it off.

I wanna thank my coaches and my sparring partners for helping me get ready for this shitle tot.

I wanna fight again as soon as possible, another contender, anyone. I am just here to do my job, kick ass and take numbers.

Who wants some?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> Heck yeah, I'd love the opportunity, although my point total from the last couple events wasn't that "high level," I think I can, and would like to compete at a higher level. What do we do just send in the matchup w/ our picks?


We just put in a request to SNS to match us up at the next event in two weeks time.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

wafb said:


> We just put in a request to SNS to match us up at the next event in two weeks time.


Alright. sounds good, I can't wait, get to actually go to the event in Columbus and get a good opportunity fight-wise.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sssssweeeeet.... I thought I had lost after the faulty math 

A "W" always feels sweet. Good times. 

Representing Vegas Ladies and Gentlemen... Who wants some?


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Sssssweeeeet.... I thought I had lost after the faulty math


No faulty math, just a misunderstanding of the rules, I've even been making my picks based on what method I think would be more likely for both fighters if they win. I took college math classes like trig and calc since I was in 9th grade b/c I finished HS math in 6th, believe me if there's anything I know it's math lol

Subtract the method and round points from any fight that you didn't get the winning fighter right and the scores are all exact.

I made the mistake b/c on UFC.com's fantasy game, you still get points for method of win & round even if you select the wrong winning fighter.


----------

